# Solicitor in Albox



## Sarz (Aug 18, 2015)

Can anyone recommend a good English speaking conveyance solicitor in Albox - we are hoping to buy a property around that area.

Thanks.


----------



## Hangover1 (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi. When we were looking for a solicitor. 
I asked around my friends who live in the area and the name that kept popping up was Juan Rubio. He's in Huercal Overa. 
Juan helped with the buying of the property.. Hope this helps.


----------



## Sarz (Aug 18, 2015)

Thank you - I shall look him up.


----------



## Sarz (Aug 18, 2015)

I think I replied in the wrong place! Thank you - I shall look him up.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

FGS when will people learn? - what you need is a good Spanish Solicitor and a good translator interpreter. So many will use any person who claims to speak English but is absolutely rubbish at what you want him for - to act as a solicitor!


----------



## spicer187171 (Apr 19, 2015)

Sarz said:


> Can anyone recommend a good English speaking conveyance solicitor in Albox - we are hoping to buy a property around that area.
> 
> Thanks.


Hello! We also thinking of looking around that area to move to: Albox, Huercal Overa, and Oria. There are some great properties around that area, and you get more for you money. Also Huercal Overa is not far away and has a good modern hospital, always something to think about.
Just be careful about Albox, as it was one of those places where properties have been "bulldozed" because there were built without planning permission, or some such reason. Have a search on you tube, and type in Albox for more details. Best regards. Joe (spicer187171)


----------



## Sarz (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks Joe, Yes I think we will be looking in the surrounding areas rather than Albox itself.

Good luck with your house hunt, let me know how you get on. Sarah


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> FGS when will people learn? - what you need is a good Spanish Solicitor and a good translator interpreter. So many will use any person who claims to speak English but is absolutely rubbish at what you want him for - to act as a solicitor!


the OP has been given a recommendation of someone who has apparently done good work - & just happens to speak English

my gestor is a good gestor - he happens to speak English but that isn't why I chose him - I do however often recommend him & another English speaking gestor in the next town I know to be good, to people who need a gestor & can't speak Spanish 

being able to speak English doesn't mean that they are* not *good lawyers/accountants/gestores - any more than not being able to makes them any better


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

spicer187171 said:


> Just be careful about Albox, as it was one of those places where properties have been "bulldozed" because there were built without planning permission, or some such reason. Have a search on you tube, and type in Albox for more details. Best regards. Joe (spicer187171)


Hola

Recently AUAN have managed to get the necessary laws changed so that compensation is payable before any demolition. May I suggest that you Google AUAN Almanzora and perhaps even join their happy band. 

There is more work to do there, but they will need more money. What they have achieved is remarkable and will apply to all property owners in illegal houses. 

Davexf


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> the OP has been given a recommendation of someone who has apparently done good work - & just happens to speak English
> 
> my gestor is a good gestor - he happens to speak English but that isn't why I chose him - I do however often recommend him & another English speaking gestor in the next town I know to be good, to people who need a gestor & can't speak Spanish
> 
> being able to speak English doesn't mean that they are* not *good lawyers/accountants/gestores - any more than not being able to makes them any better


You love to twist words around don't you? Just read what I said and why! The person needs to be a GOOD solicitor and, if she/he speaks English as well, so much the better, but being a good lawyer is more important than his/her command of English - so many people will go to a professional simply because of the ability to speak English, irrespective of their skill at their profession and wonder why they get unsatisfactory service.

The same advice applies to tradespeople such as builders, plumbers, electricians, etc. A late friend of ours was still having problems caused by an incompetent builder and his staff at the time of his demise. The builder had also arranged for the licences (not) so that when the legatees tried to sell the house (still with its leaking roof) the roof terrace, the swimming pool and several other alterations have to be removed because they were unlicensed. 
Q.E.D.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> You love to twist words around don't you? Just read what I said and why! The person needs to be a GOOD solicitor and, if she/he speaks English as well, so much the better, but being a good lawyer is more important than his/her command of English - so many people will go to a professional simply because of the ability to speak English, irrespective of their skill at their profession and wonder why they get unsatisfactory service.
> 
> The same advice applies to tradespeople such as builders, plumbers, electricians, etc. A late friend of ours was still having problems caused by an incompetent builder and his staff at the time of his demise. The builder had also arranged for the licences (not) so that when the legatees tried to sell the house (still with its leaking roof) the roof terrace, the swimming pool and several other alterations have to be removed because they were unlicensed.
> Q.E.D.


I read what you post

I'm not sure that you read what others post though ......... you have your opinion & & anyone who doesn't agree with you is wrong 

which isn't right 

there are good & bad professionals & tradespeople of all nationalities

quite why you decided to post in this thread as you did, which was simple question with a straightforward answer - & the answer was exactly what the OP required - a recommended English-speaking lawyer - is beyond me


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I read what you post
> 
> I'm not sure that you read what others post though ......... you have your opinion & & anyone who doesn't agree with you is wrong
> 
> ...


Because people are mislead (sometimes by themselves) into thinking that because a professional speaks English, he must be good at his job which is not necessarily so. You, as a translator/interpreter, know that yourself and, as you also know, unfortunately, we sometimes have to warn people about their own misconceptions to help prevent them making a serious mistake. AS for making comments in this thread, other people than the OP are likely to read this thread.


----------



## Andyl62 (Jul 16, 2016)

xabiachica said:


> the OP has been given a recommendation of someone who has apparently done good work - & just happens to speak English
> 
> my gestor is a good gestor - he happens to speak English but that isn't why I chose him - I do however often recommend him & another English speaking gestor in the next town I know to be good, to people who need a gestor & can't speak Spanish
> 
> being able to speak English doesn't mean that they are* not *good lawyers/accountants/gestores - any more than not being able to makes them any better


Hi xabiachica, could you please share who you would recommend as gestor? We are considering buying a property in this area and would truly appreciate a recommended person who has delivered a good service. Thank you


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Andyl62 said:


> Hi xabiachica, could you please share who you would recommend as gestor? We are considering buying a property in this area and would truly appreciate a recommended person who has delivered a good service. Thank you


Moisés at Asesoria Jávea Vera Cruanyes | Laboral, fiscal mercantil y contable

tell him that Lynn the Spanish teacher sent you


----------



## Sarz (Aug 18, 2015)

Hello Andy, 

We used this lawyer,she is excellent.

M. Mercedes Flores Mirón

LAWYER- ABOGADA

C/ Duque de ahumada, 3 Bajo

04800 Albox

Almería

Tel: 950120553 Fax: 950120920

Good luck with your purchase.

Sarah


----------

